# Angeln im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden



## SebastianNRW (9. Mai 2008)

Grüß Euch Angelfreunde,

ich habe eigentlich vom 4.7.-7.7. einen Angelurlaub im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden mit 3 Freunden gebucht. Soweit so gut. Als ich jetzt bei uns am Vereinsgewässer angelen war habe ich mich mit anderen Anglern unterhalen und sind dabei auch auf Holland und den Urlaub zu sprechen gekommen. Als mir dann gesagt wurde, dass man jeden Fisch den man fängt wieder zurück setzen muss und das es egal sei ob es nun ein Rotauge oder ein Hecht ist, machte mich stutzig. Zumal folgender Satz auf der Homepage und in dem Flayern des Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden steht:
..."
"....Bei uns können Sie Angelscheine und  eine informative Landkarte mit den besten Angelstellen bekommen. Tagsüber  betreuen Sie einheimische Angler. *Die gefangenen  Fische können Sie selbst räuchern.* Der Herbst bietet die Chance  auf einen schönen Zander oder einen Einmeterhecht. Angler, die gerne fette  Rotaugen oder stark kämpfende Wildkarpfen fangen, kommen auf ihre  Kosten....."
...
Habe daraufhin nun auch noch mal per Mail dort angefragt, ob das nun stimme. 
Antwort war:"Und ja es stimmt: das alle gefangenen Fische wieder zurück gesetzt werden  mussen."

Stimmt das jetzt nun wirklich, dass jeder Fisch, den man in Holland fängt, wieder zurück gesetzt werden muss?

Bei Aalen und Hechten(zumindest in einigen Gebieten) weiß ich es, aber das selbst Rotaugen und Co wieder zurück müssen hat mich sehr verwundert.

zumal ich nnoch folgendes auf http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm
gefunden habe :





> *Aktuell: Raubfischangeln ohne Köder* oder *Wie nutze ich Unsicherheit gezielt aus.*
> Quelle: FISCH & FANG: Erster Hecht mit 5 Veröffentlicht am Montag, dem 21. Januar 2008
> 
> Jan Eggers verbreitet teilweise falsche Informationen im o.g. Artikel dieser Zeitschrift. Ich frage mich warum? Als langjähriger niederländischer Angler sollte er doch wissen was er schreibt. Das scheint aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall zu sein, oder es werden gezielte Halbwahrheiten verbreitet, um den unerfahrenen deutschen Angler noch einmal zur Kasse zu bitten.
> ...


Wenn sich einer von Euch mit den Gegebenheiten und Regeln dort auskennt, würde ich mir freuen, wenn Ihr mir dazu etwas sagen könnt. Denn Fische nur zu angeln um sie "zu verletzen und zu riskieren, dass ich sie töten muss, weil sie zu tief geschluckt haben", ohne sie nutzen zu dürfen, hat für mich nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden*

Richtig ist, jeder Hecht, der gefangen wird *ist* zurück zu setzen!

Rotaugen/ -federn, Brassen, Blei, Aale etc., 2 Zander am Tag sind frei. Wichtig ist, auch Rotaugen bzw. -federn haben dort ein Mindestmaß (15 cm wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## SebastianNRW (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden*

Ulli3D,

danke Dir für Deine Info.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianNRW (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden*

Petri an all,

nach ein paar Stundem Studien im Internet und ein paar Links von Ulli (dank Dir noch mal) kann ich jetzt folgendes berichten:

Was das Zurücksetzen der Fische angeht, so muss jeder Fisch, der in den Parkgewässern gefangen wird und das beinhaltet wirklich jeden Fisch, wieder zurück gesetzt werde. Dies begründet der Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden damit, dass jeder der den Park besucht auch Fische fangen soll, was nicht gegeben sein soll, wenn jeder seine Fische behält, die er dort fängt. Für die Fangerlaubnis/Angelschein im Park bezahlt man 25€. 

Was ich leider noch nicht sagen kann ist, in wie weit man mit dem besagten Angelschein auch außerhalb des Parks angeln darf. Sobald ich Infos habe, teile ich sie Euch mit.

Gruß
Sebastian und Petri Heil 


Edit: 14.5.8: Also, mit dem Schein, den man im Park bekommt, darf man ganz Nordholland beangeln, von daher ist das ganze doch nicht ganz so schlimm wie anfänglich befürchtet.


----------



## QWERTZ (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden*

Hallo Sebastian,

wir war denn nun Dein Angelurlaub??
Würde mich sehr interessieren da ich auch vor habe ein paar Tage nach Holland zum angekn zu fahren! 

Kannst Du die Parkanlage weiter empfehlen?
Gibt es in unmittelbarer Umgebung weitere schöne Gewässer?

Danke Dir im Voraus!

Petri
Marcel


----------



## Koghaheiner (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden*

Hallo Marcel,

der Park ist eine Art Marina, d.h. jedes Haus liegt am Wasser, man kann auch Boote slippen im Park, die Gewässer im Park und drum herum, alles Grachten, sind relativ stark befischt weil der Park in der HollandHechtAngler Szene sehr bekannt ist. Ich persönlich war einmal im Winter da und hatte, zusammen mit einem Kollegen, 3 Bisse. Kann an unserer Technik liegen, kann Pech gewesen sein, wer weiß. Allerdings, wie gesagt, ist auf den Grachten rund um de Vlietlande echt ne Menge los und ich glaube die Hechte dort haben alle Köder dieser Welt schon min. 1 mal gesehen. Deswegen lehne ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage das der Park echt überschätzt wird. Es gibt auf dem gegenüberliegendem Ufer des Isselmeers auch noch ein dichtes Grachtennetz, da ist der Befischungsdruck mit Sicherheit nicht so hoch wie rund um de Vlietlande.

Gruß

Kogha


----------

